# Rechenaufgabe



## Akrueger100 (20 Aug. 2013)




----------



## Hehnii (20 Aug. 2013)

Nicht schlecht.




Mich würde noch die Aufgabe für die Uni interessieren.


----------



## krawutz (21 Aug. 2013)

Genau so gymnasial lösen unsere Politiker und Wirtschaftswissenschaftler gerade die Finanzkrise.


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2013)

klasse
:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (21 Aug. 2013)

Sind das Aufgaben für die PISA-Studie? .


----------

